
How to Fire Someone Right - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/09/16/how-to-fire-someone-right.html?2015-37
======
MrTonyD
I hope nobody takes this article seriously. Having worked at a lot of
companies and been involved with too many firing decisions, I can safely say
that this fellow has no idea about all the situations and consequences of his
suggestions. At the very least, talk to an attorney. Firings have legal
implications which can't be dismissed by this naive advice.

